
What It’s Like to Be a Woman in Venture Capital - endswapper
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/09/venture-capitalist-women/501677/?single_page=true
======
gjolund
I hate it when women say being a "parent and wife" is a job.

Are men incapable of also being a parent and married?

I worked at a startup recently where 3 of the founders used this logic on a
daily basis and it was very patronizing.

If you want people to start taking women in VC/Tech seriously, stop throwing
the fact that you have kids in our face and expecting us to have sympathy for
you.

